# Aquarium / Relaxation / Photography video



## T Larson (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello Everybody! 
New member Tony L here from Minneapolis, MN. I wanted to share a link to a video I did of my 29 gallon low tech planted tank.
This is 8 minutes of shots of the tank set to relaxing music. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tzgwg-ukRZA

Here's a list of everything used in the tank. I set it up 7 months ago.

1 Powder Blue Gourami
9 Neon Tetras
2 Glass Catfish

29 gallon glass tank
Undergravel filter with Aqua Clear 20 power head
Hang on back Aqua Clear 30 filter
Fluval Aquasky LED light
1 standard florescent tube 'Power Glow' light
not running CO2

Dose with 
Flourish, Excel, Iron, liquid CO2 booster by API

Video filmed on
Canon DSLR - Rebel T5
18-200 lens
50mm 1.5 lens
Edit Adobe Premier


----------

